# Advice request - what sells for you?



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

I have done many shows in the past. Some with my jewelry and some with metal art. Now I'm doing primarily wood and trying to get back into the show circuit. Most Saturdays I'm doing a flea market, which I don't feel to be a good indicator for this question, and June 7th I'm doing a proper art/craft show. I'm totally new to wood working and doing a lot of learning here.

My question for y'all is: what sells for you?

Right now I'm making cutting boards, spoons, spatulas, etc. See my website for details. I need to build up some inventory for June 7th and other shows, but I don't want to waste my time making stuff that sells slow and then run out of stuff that does sell.

So, for those of you who do shows, what do you sell the most of?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont really do shows that sell small items anymore but when I did.

Christmas orniments sold quicker then a cougar on a crippled chicken. two trees filled with hand made wooden ornaments like sheep, cows, goats etc…........sold in less then an hour and they were not priced low. the second show a lady came up to the tree which was surrounded by shoppers and asked if anyone would like an ornament and when she didnt get a reply…..........she bought them all.

Birdhouse lights also sold well, as do Santa carvings.


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

Birdhouse lights? You've got me curious. Do you mean things like this?

Christmas ornaments sounds like a good thing to get into. I think I'll follow your advice for the fall. I don't think they'll sell well now though.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

My birdhouse lights are similar but I use well worn wood, like barn board and hand forged nails for the pirch. Adding stained glass windows and doors gives it a glow…...nice, and a "puck light/halogen to shine down. I generally use some hammered copper for the roof or old rusty barn roofing.

Frugal shoppers will by X mas ornaments before the season arrives,especiallyif they are unique/one of a kind.

Good Luck


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I went to a major crafts show here in Rochester some 2 years ago, and a guy that made wrought-iron plant hangers, or bird house hangers was making all the money. Things for outdoor gardens seem to go pretty well…if they are not too high priced.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Nice website… I have been having good luck with my rustic benches, you can see them in my projects.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i have found that i get the best response with cutting boards and small 4×6 picture frames. i haven't sold any yet but those get the best response from people that i know and they are willing to put in a commission for me to make them. hope that helps.


----------

